# Gotts Park Air Raid Shelter, Leeds - March 2010



## granty09 (Mar 16, 2010)

Visited here on with a mate, and was actually suprised that we found it and the size of it. What we didn't realise is that we could actually get over some of the rubble in there to view the rest of the shelter, so I feel another visit coming sometime soon

Don't really know anything about the history of it, but here are the pics.


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice work mate, my directions worked then


----------



## silverstealth (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes very nicely captured, did you find the trapdoor into the old core?


----------



## granty09 (Mar 18, 2010)

silverstealth said:


> Yes very nicely captured, did you find the trapdoor into the old core?



Well we only explored the first section because we didn't know that we could get over some of the bricks into the other sections lol. It wasn't untill I got home and spoke to mexico75 that's when he told me lol. Might have another trip though


----------



## King Al (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool looking place that granty, Nice pics


----------



## sinnerman (Mar 18, 2010)

very nice have been enjoying the photos coming out of here over the last few weeks


----------



## chris (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice one - a whitewashed timber shelter, not seen one of those before. Like the chalk shelters we have down here in Kent they can be quite hard to photograph - you've done well.


----------



## sqwasher (Mar 18, 2010)

chris said:


> Nice one - a whitewashed timber shelter, not seen one of those before. Like the chalk shelters we have down here in Kent they can be quite hard to photograph - you've done well.



Sorry chris but the shelter is made from pre-fabricated conctrete, painted white after instalation. It does look almost wooden though in some photos but in the flesh you can tell it's concrete.


----------



## chris (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry about that - yes I've seen that construction before on concrete fences and garages, really unusual below ground. What a brilliant place


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah its quite a clever construction and has withstood the time well, the brick built one on woodhouse more had started to deteriate quite badly in places and a couple of the walls were starting to bulge inwards. Considerably less time consuming to build as well.


----------



## tumbles (Mar 18, 2010)

Good to see some more pictures from here. Typically it was closed back up when I was in town.


----------



## silverstealth (Mar 18, 2010)

granty09 said:


> Well we only explored the first section because we didn't know that we could get over some of the bricks into the other sections lol. It wasn't untill I got home and spoke to mexico75 that's when he told me lol. Might have another trip though



Its worth another trip, the section I mentioned has quite a lot of war related items.


----------



## Esposa (Mar 18, 2010)

Mmm now you have posted that in public I wonder how long the items will stay there. 

Some really great pics there Granty well done for getting in


----------



## silverstealth (Mar 18, 2010)

Esposa said:


> Mmm now you have posted that in public I wonder how long the items will stay there.
> 
> Some really great pics there Granty well done for getting in



Shame on anyone who takes the stuff, mind you some people have no shame..


----------



## mexico75 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like someone found the tin hats judging from the other thread, I thought they had ARP on though


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 18, 2010)

Good pictures of this more unusual site. I like the original stencilling on the walls.


----------



## silverstealth (Mar 19, 2010)

Cuban B. said:


> Good pictures of this more unusual site. I like the original stencilling on the walls.



I agree, the stencilling really makes this site.


----------

